# Sportcast Nationals Motels



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

You can contact these motels for a rooms May 21st, 22nd, and 23rd. The Somer's Cove has two other groups taking bookings so call them now.

http://usa-lodging.com/motels/maryland/Crisfield.htm

The hear that our friends from Texas are coming. This looks like it will be another top event. Everyone is welcome to watch or cast.


----------

